# احمى نفسك من 98% من الفيروسات بدون برامج



## malak_adel_4 (23 يوليو 2010)

بسم الثالوث الاقدس 
انا النهاردة حشرح لكم ما جاء على لسان شركة مايكروسوف 
اعلنت شركة مايكروسفو ان 98% من الفيروسات تانى عن طريق اهمالنا لملفات المخزنة داخل انترنت اكسبلورر كما نصحت بضرورة التخلص من هذة البر امج بعد الانتها فى كل مرة من دخول الانترنت 
وعشان كدة انا النهاردة حشرح ليكم ازاى نتخلص من البرامج دى

او لازم كلنا نتيع شرح الصور دة

























وبالطريقة دى حننتخلص من كل الملفات المخزنة سواء اللى ينستخدمها واللى ملهاش لازمنا عندا وهى دى اللى بتكون الوعاء اللى بتتخزن فية الفيروسات
كلخوظة خطيرة فى فيروسات كتير بتكون متخزنة هنا وميقدرش برنامج الفيروسات قرائتها حتى ولو قمت بتحديثة 
2/هذة الشرح كان من خلال انترنت اكسبلورر 8​
:heat::heat::heat::heat::heat::heat::heat::heat::heat::heat::heat::heat:
________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________


----------



## malak_adel_4 (23 يوليو 2010)

بسم الثالوث الاقدس
انا النهاردة بنعمة المسيح 
حشرح لكم ازاى لو عملت اجنور على ايميل حد عندى فى الماسنجر ازاى الغية دة مش كدة وبس دة فى مميزات كتير تانية 
ناخد حاجة حاجة 
اولا احنا حنشرح ازاى ندخل اصلا على صفحة الاجنور 
ركزوا فى الصور لو سمحتوا













طب لو انا عارف ايميل مزهقنى وعاوز احطة فى صفحة الاجنور 
ملحوظة الاجنور ممكن ينفع للايميلات غير ايملات ياهو بشرط كتابة الايميل كامل
مثال لو الايميل الياهو مثلا
[EMAIL="12345******.com"]12345******.com[/EMAIL]
طب احنا حنكتب فى الميل 
12345 بدون ******
طل او كان الايميل 
[EMAIL="12345********.com"]12345********.com[/EMAIL] 
لا فى الحالة دى نكتبة كامل
ودة شرح للايميلات اللى غير ياهو ازاى اعملها اجنور انفضلوا ركزوا على الصور













طب لو حبيت ان مفيش ايميل يقدر يخش على او يكلمنى شات او يخشلى خاص غير فقط اللى انا ضايفهم بس فى الماسنجر
اليكم الشرح بالصور





​
:heat::heat::heat::heat:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2010)

*عندي سؤال بسيط

tools بجيبها منين 

اول خطوه خالص يعني​*


----------



## elamer1000 (23 يوليو 2010)

اكيد مش هتحذف السجل history


----------



## elamer1000 (23 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عندي سؤال بسيط
> 
> tools بجيبها منين
> 
> اول خطوه خالص يعني​*




من صفحة النت اللى انت فتحاها جنب file edit history favorites tool help


----------



## malak_adel_4 (23 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عندي سؤال بسيط​*
> 
> *tools بجيبها منين *​
> 
> *اول خطوه خالص يعني*​


 

طبعااااااااااااا موجودة لما تفتح المتصفح


----------



## malak_adel_4 (23 يوليو 2010)

مشكوررررررر يا امير على مساعدتك للاعضاء وربنا يبارك تعبك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (23 يوليو 2010)

> وبالطريقة دى حننتخلص من كل الملفات المخزنة سواء اللى ينستخدمها واللى ملهاش لازمنا


عندي سؤال
بقى لو تخلصنا من الملفات الي بنستخدمها حنجيب زيها منين هو حتبقى منها نسخة ؟؟

شكراا عالموضوع المفيد​


----------



## malak_adel_4 (23 يوليو 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> عندي سؤال
> بقى لو تخلصنا من الملفات الي بنستخدمها حنجيب زيها منين هو حتبقى منها نسخة ؟؟​
> 
> شكراا عالموضوع المفيد​


 
لا حتجى لو حدها ماهى الملفات دى عبارة عن حاجة بسيطة وهى اصلا بتضيع لما بتنزلى ويندوز جديد وهى عبارة عن ملفات كوكيز  وملفات تانبة لو عاوزانى اشرحالك قولياى وانا اشرحالك بالتفصيل بس هى خذفها مش بياثر علينا فى حاجة ولكن وجودها عيارة كدة عن ماؤة لوجود الفيروسات لان الفيروسات بستخبي هنا لان برامج الفيروسات مش بتعرف تطلعها من هنا عشان كدة معظم الفيروسات بيكون موطنها فى المنطقة دى من الجهاز وجربى بنفسك وختشوفى دة كمان حتلاقى النت وسرعة الجهاز حتجون اقوى واقوى وجربى وشوفى بنفسك وانا مستنى ردك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (23 يوليو 2010)

*عندي سؤال تاني معلش

انا مش بستخدم الاكسبلورر خالص ولا بفتحه

كل شغلي ع الاوبرا 

برضه هيكون في كوكيز وملفات مخزونه​*


----------



## malak_adel_4 (24 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *عندي سؤال تاني معلش​*
> 
> *انا مش بستخدم الاكسبلورر خالص ولا بفتحه*​
> *كل شغلي ع الاوبرا *​
> ...


 صاحيى اى برناج يدخلك نت لازم يكون لية ملفات كوكيز حتى لو دخلت يموبايلك بيكون فية ملفات كوكيز متحزنة على الميمورى


----------



## MIKEL MIK (24 يوليو 2010)

*اوك ياجميل 

هجرب وابقي اقلك

شكرا ليك​*


----------



## malak_adel_4 (25 يوليو 2010)

او وانا مستنى ردك بس على فكرة الملفات دى حتكون موجودة لو المتصفح عربى حتكون فى خصائص ومنها الخصوصية تقدر تمسحها من  دى لو انجليزى طبعا حترجم option ثم priviacy دة اللى موجود فى معظم المتصفحات التانية وبالاخص جوجل كروم وفاير فوكس واعتقد كمان فى اوبرا


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (27 يوليو 2010)

طريقة حلوة بجد جربتها وفعلا الحاسبة خفت 

 ربنا يخليكي لينا 

مرسي​


----------



## elamer1000 (27 يوليو 2010)

malak_adel_4 قال:


> مشكوررررررر يا امير على مساعدتك للاعضاء وربنا يبارك تعبك




العفو 

يا غالى


ربنا يباركك


+++


----------



## missorang2006 (28 يوليو 2010)

*سؤال يا مالك لو سمحت
الحاجات الي منشطبها من صفحة النت
ممكن تسترجع يعني ممكن خبير بالكمبيوتر يرجعها؟؟؟ 
متل الهستوري في ناس بتقول انه حتى لو اتشطب ممكن يترجع ؟؟ يبقى ما استفدنا 
شكرا​*


----------



## malak_adel_4 (30 يوليو 2010)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> طريقة حلوة بجد جربتها وفعلا الحاسبة خفت​
> 
> ربنا يخليكي لينا​
> 
> مرسي​


 

هههههههههههههههه انا ولد مش بنت


----------



## malak_adel_4 (30 يوليو 2010)

missorang2006 قال:


> *سؤال يا مالك لو سمحت​*
> *الحاجات الي منشطبها من صفحة النت*
> *ممكن تسترجع يعني ممكن خبير بالكمبيوتر يرجعها؟؟؟ *
> *متل الهستوري في ناس بتقول انه حتى لو اتشطب ممكن يترجع ؟؟ يبقى ما استفدنا *
> ...


 

اولا انا اسمى ملاك
وبعدين ما تخافيش انتى بتحذفى حاجة اسمها ملفات مهملة ولو انتى خابفة على برامجك اكتبرى اسمها فى اى برنامج كتابة نصوص وتبقى  سطبيها تانى دة لوكانت اصلا اتسمحت مش اخسن من الفيروسات تدمر الكمبيوتر كلة


----------



## tonyturboman (30 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المعلومة
انا عملت زى ما شرحت واتمنى الا تكون هناك خسائر


----------



## hanysabry (1 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر على الموضوع


----------



## malak_adel_4 (5 أغسطس 2010)

tonyturboman قال:


> شكرا على المعلومة
> انا عملت زى ما شرحت واتمنى الا تكون هناك خسائر


 لآ طبعا مفيش ولا واحد % خسائر ولو فية كنت قولت وكنت نبعت انا ليها


----------



## malak_adel_4 (5 أغسطس 2010)

hanysabry قال:


> الف شكر على الموضوع


 
العفو يا هانى


----------



## morksramzy (14 أغسطس 2010)

الف ششششششششششششششششكر  علي هذه المعلومة القيمة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------



## malak_adel_4 (15 أغسطس 2010)

morksramzy قال:


> الف ششششششششششششششششكر  علي هذه المعلومة القيمة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


 
العفو يا مارك


----------

